# Dennerle DeponitMix



## eddyboy (12 Dec 2010)

Hi guys just wanted to know peoples views on Dennerle DeponitMix , if any one has used it and if its any good

cheers


----------



## thingymajig (12 Dec 2010)

Hi, eddboy, i dont usually post,but do a lot of post reading,now as to deponit mix,they suggest that you use a heater cable which is not needed,i used this method a long time ago,and didnt get the results that we get today,i would say avoid it,it is old material and is quite expensive in my opinion................mark...


----------



## eddyboy (12 Dec 2010)

cheers for that, have always used jbl plant subsrates but would like to try something different but that dont cost to much. Has anyone ever used john inns no3 on a high tech tank?


----------



## foxfish (12 Dec 2010)

You can buy 30l of pink sophisticat for less than Â£8.


----------

